

An Interesting Take on Captcha - desponsible
http://www.aaronkato.co.uk/portfolio/captcha.jpg

======
mukyu
I saw a website that actually did have a captcha like this, but I do not
remember which off-hand.

However, just like ever other proposed captcha replacement it has many issues.
Someone should make a 'Your new captcha will not work because...' checklist
like the one for email spam.

edit: <http://theymakeapps.com/users/add> is the example of a slider captcha I
was remembering. It was previously discussed
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1479411>.

